# Bulking!



## polo47 (Jan 15, 2017)

Im 19 Im 6'2 i have been skinny and lanky my entire life! recently i bought a curling bar and weight set along with some protein and creatine. The weight totals out to about 90lbs which is slightly difficult for me to curl. I can do about 10 reps... Does anyone have any advice as to what exercise i can do with this equipment to build a bigger chest and gain bigger biceps!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2017)

polo47 said:


> Im 19 Im 6'2 i have been skinny and lanky my entire life! recently i bought a curling bar and weight set along with some protein and creatine. The weight totals out to about 90lbs which is slightly difficult for me to curl. I can do about 10 reps... Does anyone have any advice as to what exercise i can do with this equipment to build a bigger chest and gain bigger biceps!



very broad question, it sounds like your body type in ectomorph which means you're naturally skinny.
you should stick with compound movements (squats, rows, bench press, etc.), low rep range.
you're going to need a lot more calories to gain weight, there are no special exercises.
Eat big and train big!


----------

